# 2nd cycle of ivf....any advice??



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

hi guys, my name is Sharon and I'm just about to start my 2nd cycle of ivf at the rvh. I'm just wondering if any of use have advice regarding vitamins or alternative treatments to may be consider doing as well. ive had 10 miscarriages as well as 12months on clomid and one failed ivf with icsi, so any advice is welcome...


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

HI Sharon, 

I said hi on the NI Girls board as well. 

Sorry to here of your long journey to this point.  

A lot of the girls have been to see Sharon Campbell (Castlereagh Road??) around Tx time. She specialises in fertility acupuncture adn the girsl who have been speak very highly of it. 

As for vits, there are so many out there, Pregnacare, MArilyn Glenville, Wellman...... Try the vits and supplements  boards. There are some gorls over there who know what they are talking about!!!
Good Luck, 

Weeza


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks weeza82, i appreciate that bit of information. Think id be too scared to try accupunture as petrified of needles  . Going to start reflexology again....  x


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

hi guys thanks for the information, its been a really long road for us so its good to no there is people out there to turn to for advice etc... thanks..x


----------

